# Our Northern inuit pup



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a few pic's of our new furbaby named Takoda (means friend to all), he is just 9 weeks old, settling in fantastic, and hes a real sweetheart too.

Anyway heres a few pic's of my little treasure!



















This one was taken last week...his ears were still floppy then lol!!










Thanks for looking,

Ang x


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi ang,
I didn't notice you sneak on here 
How's he settleing in with the others?
He is just gorgeous bless him xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wow...he is stunning!
And he really does look like maya


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Jem..i did notice you on here earlier lol!!

I used to come on here a lot but just got out of it (plus OH was moaning that i was growing roots to the computer lol!!)

Takoda is settling in fine, he's been superb up to now, toilet training going well...he is *very* lazy (and cuddly), something im not used to with the mad spaniels we own..he seems to have taken a shine to my other half..maybe because he's a lazy slob too 

But yeah he's doing fab, gets on great with the rest of the pack and he adores the kids too.......must say i think he already has me addicted to the breed!

Ang x


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh what a nu-bug! He's adorable! Love his name.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Natik said:


> wow...he is stunning!
> And he really does look like maya


Thanks...just looking at your pic's , what breed of cats do you own?

Ang x


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hes gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Thanks...just looking at your pic's , what breed of cats do you own?
> 
> Ang x


My both cats are maine coons


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's very cute


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought they were! 

We have a Maine coon too, she's a six/seven month old tortie tabby, named Mimosa. We also have a Norwegian forest cat called Mr Binx...Oh and we have 5 Gerbils too lol!!!

Ang x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> I thought they were!
> 
> We have a Maine coon too, she's a six/seven month old tortie tabby, named Mimosa. We also have a Norwegian forest cat called Mr Binx...Oh and we have 5 Gerbils too lol!!!
> 
> Ang x


 I have only 4 gerbils  LOL
We wanted a norwegian forrest cat too but stayed with our maine coons 
U have to post some pics of ur cats too !


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay dokey! will post a few pic's of my kitties 

Ang x


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

He is lovely! That 3rd picture made me smile he is so sweet


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wow... He is stunning! He really looks much like maya


----------



## swiftgerbil (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww he looks incredibly cute. I really love his ears and his markings. Very beautiful


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwww hes adorable


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous, absolutely *love* his name too


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sweet and has them melt me eyes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

omg hes eyesss in pic one  adorable he is


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet looking pup,


----------

